# General characteristics of a boy vs girl ?



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

I am researching everything there needs to be researched before I get my companion family member! However I am not sure what sex fits me the most. So are there any general guidelines of pros and cons of each sex? Also if anyone has both a boy or girl can you compare their temperament? Would greatly appreciate. And specifically which sex is more laid back, calm and affectionate?


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a male :smile2: I think males are more easy going, calmer and great with kids. My auntie had a female which i thought was a bit more temperamental. But either way Havanese are great companions, doesn't matter whether it's a male or female.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We have another thread going with this exact question, so you may want to look that one up too.

There is very little difference between girls and boys in this breed... it's more individual difference. (which surely DO exist in EVERY breed!) This is where working directly with an excellent breeder, and telling them about your life and your needs is very important. I want dogs for sports, so it's important for me to have high drive, energetic dogs. My dogs, as puppies, would have driven people who were looking for couch puppies CRAZY!!!  

I have a boy and two girls. One of my girls is a little shy, and she is half sister to my older boy, who has never met a person or dog he doesn't love. So there are differences even among closely related dogs. My other girl is a little spitfire... her nick name is "Trouble dog".  BUT she is ALSO the cuddliest, and the ONLY one who will actively ask to sit in my lap. (which means I am often trying to work on the computer with her in my lap) The others LOVE to cuddle on the bed or couch, but are not thrilled about lap-sitting, preferring to be on the floor in warm weather, or curled up in a donut bed in the office with me when it's cold.

All three are VERY smart and trainable. The middle one was SO easy to potty train that it didn't even feel like "training". She just did it, learning by following Kodi in and out when he asked to go, and in between using her litter box. Kodi was next easiest, and I think he mostly took longer because it was my first go at potty training a dog. Panda took the longest, but that was because she had two urinary tract infections which slowed her progress and had the unfortunate consequence of making her fear the littler box for peeing. (she associated it with the pain of the UTI's)

Females are SLIGHTLY less likely to hump and mark, but they can still do both... it's a training issue. Females, areSLIGHTLY more likely to get snarky with other dogs in the household, (there is a reason they are called bitches  ) but at least among mine and the other females I know (both spayed and intact) this does not extend to dogs outside the home, and does not extend to people AT ALL. Even at home, my girls (especially Pixel) will make snarly noises at the others to keep them away from something she wants, but there is no real fighting, and they all ALSO play happily together on a regular basis. It seems more a resource guarding thing than anything else.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is the current thread on this same topic:

Male or Female- what's your favorite?

Check it out.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

our breeder picked out Whimsy for us..we are an older couple, retired and it's quiet in the house. ( I did tell her I really would rather have a female) We got the perfect match. She is laid back and just wants to be sitting on us or next to us most of the time. Velcro for sure. She loves when my grandchildren come over to visit, but I think she is glad to see them go.LOL


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have 4 dogs, 3 males and a female. The boys play harder but shake off any slights and just keep going where as Miss Priss will refuse to play anymore if the boys play to hard! Our biggest male, neutered, is intense (mutt). He can be quite pushy or at least tries. I would hate to see a dog of this type in an inexperienced dog household. Our first Hav, Leo, is a luv bug - cuddly and happy go lucky. Our second Hav, Rexy, is BUSY! He is very affectionate but at nearly 16 months is still little puppy active. In your lap out of your lap down to the floor up on the sofa across to the recliner jump to the ottoman aggravate Leo down to the floor pounce on the ball kivk it chase it back up in your lap down to the floor 3 chews on a bone pounce on the ball up on the recliner grab Leo's ear back in the floor on on and on then he he asleep! You get the picture -BUSY!!! Our girl another mix is super sweet, prissy about pottying outside when the weather is other than her definition of perfect (annoying). Dogs are much like people in that there are temperament differences that are very individual. In some breeds gender temperament can be very different but in Havanese I think it is more individual differences. Talk to your chosen breeder about what you want in a dog - how you want the dog to be daily in your family. Then trust the breeder to help you find the best fit.


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Nirzhar - definitely check out the other thread. I asked similar question and there are lots of responses there. The main theme I found is that - just like people, each dog, whether female or male have their own unique personality and it was suggested throughout to talk about this with the breeder. Good luck in your decision! I'll be commenting on mine in the other thread.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the girls can be more independent. I think temperament is another thing in itself. If you want the happy go lucky laid back guy, you want the Beta- Omega pup. All my guys are laid back and easy going. I specifically asked for that. I think the boys are just a bit more loving and devoted. It is great you know the temperament you are looking for. Do not settle. I helped my cousin find her hav. They wanted the exact same thing, a laid back, easy going boy. Their pup is so great and such a lover and lap dog. They couldn't be more happy! Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Linda!!! It's so nice to see you back here!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Karen!!! LOL Thanks


----------

